# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  راهنمای خرید برد Raspberry Pi

## b@b@ck

با درود،
بعد از یکم جست و جو بین برد ها در نهایت تصمیم گرفتم Raspberry Pi بخرم  و چند تا مدل که من تو سایت ها دیدم بعضی هاشون قیمت هاشون باهم خیلی فرق داره اما نسخه 3 (تا اونجایی که فهمیدم) گیرنده وایفای و بلوتوث به صورت پیش فرض روش نصب شده و قطعات سخت افزاریشم قویتر از نسخه 2 و به همین خاطر قیمتش بیشتره حالا من سوالی که دارم ایا خریدن نسخه 3 بهتر از نسخه 2 چون میتونیم گیرنده وایفای و بلوتوث جدا بخریم کدوم بهتر میشه و تو سایت امازون دیدم که به صورت یک پکیج لوازم مربوط به Raspberry Pi       رو تو یک جعبه همه رو تو یجا میفروشن ایا تو ایرانم به صورت پکیج میفروشن؟ و سوال دیگه ام این بود که بهتر به صورت حضوری بخرم یا به صورت انلاین بخرم منظورم اینه که ایا نکته ای هست که هنگام خرید بررسی بشه؟ اس دی کارت روی خودش هست یا باید از بیرون بخرم و ایا میشه سیستم عامل از روی فلش روش ریخت؟
و سوالی که ذهنمو درگیر کرده اینه که اگه این یه نسخه کوچیک از کامپیوتر باشه پس ایا امکان داره بعضی از پروژه هاشو روی کامپیوتر خودم انجام بدم؟
با سپاس

----------


## shahin bahari

قیمت نسخه 2 و 3 یکی هست ولی نسخه 3 چون جدیدتر هست گرون تر میفروشن.
مموری روش نیست و باید جدا تهیه بشه. از روی فلش و یا شبکه هم میشه بوت کرد (نسخه 3 ) ولی باز هم باید یه مموری داخلش باشه.

----------


## hesam_a110

درود بر شما 
تفاوت دیگرشون اینه که 3 64 بیت وWiFi, Bluetooth  به صورت آنبرد هست  و 2 32بیت و از دانگل استفاده میکنه از لحاظ قیمتی دلاری 3 جایگزین 2 شده

----------

